

Some thoughts on Steve Jobs and Agile - rasmus4200
http://agilewarrior.wordpress.com/2011/10/29/some-thoughts-about-steve-jobs-and-agile/

======
russell
Takeaway: You cant learn from Steve Jobs, because you arent Steve Jobs.

Sure applies to me. I have to do it a different way, even when people are
inspired and loyal.

